# haircut ideas?



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 9, 2005)

i really want to cut my hair cause i dont like it being the same for along time, i like change. i was thinking of letting the back grow and doing some sort of bang thing , but i dont know what to do with them, any ideas?

front of hair:







you can kinda see the back:


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 10, 2005)

I think you would look really pretty with a wispy side fringe, kind of like Jennifer Love Hewitt's!


----------

